# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как закрыть зарплату на счет 90.2.1?

## габриель

Добрый день!Подскажите как в 1 С "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 8,2 закрыть 20 счет,а именно зарплату,амортизацию,РБП на 90.2.1?Если автоматически-то программа относит все эти затраты на себестоимость выпуска готовой продукции(43 счет),а в 1С 7,7 закрытием месяца эти затраты закрывались 90.2.1 счетом.Вот перенесла все данные из 1 С 7,7 в 1 С 8,2 все счета нормально,а вот по затратам на зарплату,амортизацию и РБП возник вопрос.не могу нигде найти как же закрыть все таки на 90.2.1 счет?Неужели придется вручную?Может можно как то автоматически?За ранее,спасибо!

----------


## Sasha_plus

Операции - Закрытие месяца =)

----------


## габриель

> Операции - Закрытие месяца =)


нет.закрывается тогда на 43 на себестоимость выпущенной продукции.

----------


## DMLangepas

надо смотреть настройки по Закрытию месяца.

----------


## габриель

> надо смотреть настройки по Закрытию месяца.


А куда мне залесть чтобы посмотреть настройки?

----------


## DMLangepas

Методы распределения косвенных расходов смотреть
Отражение З/П в бухучете

----------

